# Corsair 600T White with transparent side panel avaiibility



## d6bmg (May 8, 2012)

Anyone knows whether Corsair 600T White transparent side panel edition is available at Kolkata or not?
Or is it available in India? 
What is the approximate price?

I need this case cause it can be carried around with ease and can fit in D14 or H100.

exact model: Newegg.com - Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2012)

I have seen Cabinet Corsair Graphite 600T in some place but never saw "special edition-white" one . Afraid it is not available here .


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Anyone knows whether Corsair 600T White transparent side panel edition is available at Kolkata or not?
> Or is it available in India?
> What is the approximate price?
> 
> ...


Sorry Bro But I Don't think they sell this product in India Cuz I didn't find any Retailer of this product in India From this website Special Edition White Graphite Series? 600T Mid-Tower Case


----------



## d6bmg (May 8, 2012)

As far as I can remember, I saw one picture of this limited edition in any Indian forum.
That's why I'm asking.


----------



## Amir5223 (May 24, 2012)

It is available at Hardwire.in
The 600T(white) is available on order. Price is Rs.9300 +Shipping.


----------



## harshatiyya (May 24, 2012)

yeah. its available in hardwire.in.. i bought one in march.


----------



## d6bmg (May 24, 2012)

Price is too much at hardware.in. 
And... presently not available.
And on topic, I'll probably go for 650D or Switch810.
Undecided atm.


----------

